# Chicken Philly sandwiches



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all, this is my first post!  Today I am making something new, using an easy base marinade that I use for chicken for several different recipes.

I prefer to use boneless skinless chicken thighs rather than breasts, my family and I prefer the taste and they are more moist.  I buy them in bulk frozen from my local warehouse store.

The base marinade could not be easier, store bought Italian dressing.  I usually use the store brand in the biggest bottle, I go through a lot especially during the summer.  I also use it to marinade steaks, if you have never tried it I highly recommend it!  For this recipe to the Italian dressing I also added 1 tbsp jalapeno mustard, 1 tbsp Siracha, 1 tbsp garlic powder, 1 tsp dry mustard powder, 3 tbsp soy sauce and 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper.

I took out 6-8 frozen chicken thighs and let them thaw on the counter for about 1-2 hours.  While still frozen but not so hard use a sharp knife to cut them into thin strips.  Once completely thawed drain the excess water and add them to a gallon bag with the marinade and combine well.  Let it sit in the fridge for at least a few hours preferably overnight and up to a few days.

For the veggies I am using 1 large green pepper thinly sliced and 2 medium sized Vidalia onions chopped.  I am also using my version of ranch mushrooms to add another layer of flavor.  

To cook I will start with a good non-stick pan on medium high heat and some olive oil and add the onions.  Cook until desired doneness, I prefer at least partially caramelized.  Add the green pepper and cook just until softened a bit, they should still have a bit of crunch to them.  Heat the ranch mushrooms in a small pot on the stove, I make them in large batches and freeze them in smaller tuppaware containers.  In a cast iron skillet heat until not quite smoking add add olive oil.  You can also add some of the oil from the ranch mushrooms here if you like for even more flavor.  Start adding your chicken strips, trying not to add too much of the marinade but a little is fine.  Cook them on high heat until nice and brown on most of the pieces and remove them from the skillet, you don't want them overcooked.  

For the buns you can use a traditional philly roll, but I despise soggy bread so I will use Italian brat buns, Rotellas is the brand I have available to me.  In the bottom of each roll add two slices of provolone cheese, this will also help to keep them from getting soggy.  Add in the chicken and top with the onions, peppers and ranch mushrooms.  You could also combine them, but its nice to keep them separate if you might have picky eaters that don't want one ore more of the veggies.  Then break a piece of swiss cheese in half and add that to the top long ways so it covers the whole top.  

Place the sandwiches on a baking sheet with edges so the drippings don't get all over the bottom of the oven.  The oven should be heated to between 300-325.  Place them in the oven just until the cheese is melted.  Serve with french fries or tator tots.

I have not tried this yet, I have the chicken marinating in the fridge.  I am going to make them for lunch today.  If I end up changing anything I will edit my post.  I will also post my ranch mushroom recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2] Why don't you introduce yourself in the new members forum? We'd love to get to know you. 

FYI, in this forum, you have about 20 minutes to edit your post. After that, you have to add a new comment. If something is wrong and really needs to be changed, you can ask a mod or admin to do it.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 9, 2017)

bossman150 said:


> I have not tried this yet, I have the chicken marinating in the fridge.  I am going to make them for lunch today.  If I end up changing anything I will edit my post.  I will also post my ranch mushroom recipe.



Welcome, but just to clarify ... you posted a recipe that you haven't actually made?


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Welcome, but just to clarify ... you posted a recipe that you haven't actually made?



I have not made this exact item, but I have used almost the same recipe for several other chicken dishes.  I know the flavors it will provide and have no doubt this will be a good one.  I was actually thinking about trying a traditional philly steak recipe when I decided to go the chicken route.


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

These were a huge hit today!  Everybody ate them with no complaints and lots of compliments.  The only thing different I did was I added two slices of swiss cheese to the top, they were really thin slices.

Edit: The brat buns were adequate, but I will probably try to find something better next time.  They did keep the sandwich from becoming soggy even with the juicy filling, but didn't have the perfect flavor for me.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 10, 2017)

I think that this sounds pretty good, and easy to make.  Plan to try it, or something similar soon.  I might try pre-toasting the rolls.


----------

